# Brisbane to Hobart in camper van



## Sara Butler (9 mo ago)

My husband and I are arriving Brisbane November 11th and departing Sydney December 5th. Is a camper van trip for 21 days, Brisbane to Melbourne in about 10, and 10 days in Tasmania a realistic plan for a fun holiday, or would it be too arduous a drive in that amount of time? We’d fly Hobart to Sydney on December 3rd for a couple of days in the city before an evening flight back to San Francisco. Found a great deal on a high top camper van for 2, no toilet or shower.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sara Butler said:


> My husband and I are arriving Brisbane November 11th and departing Sydney December 5th. Is a camper van trip for 21 days, Brisbane to Melbourne in about 10, and 10 days in Tasmania a realistic plan for a fun holiday, or would it be too arduous a drive in that amount of time? We’d fly Hobart to Sydney on December 3rd for a couple of days in the city before an evening flight back to San Francisco. Found a great deal on a high top camper van for 2, no toilet or shower.


It is do-able, but some might think it is too short a time. By coincide my sister just did that trip, Brisbane (23 Jan) to Melbourne (6 Feb), then on to Tasmania. But she spent 3 months on the trip, just getting back this week. She did visit a LOT of places though.


----------



## Sara Butler (9 mo ago)

Thank you, perhaps flying Brisbane to Sydney, then a 10 day trip along the coast to Melbourne makes more sense. We could still take the ferry to Tasmania for an additional 10 days and get a good deal on a 21 day camper van rental.


----------

